

Ask HN: how do you keep track of your (professional) networking? - heliotrope

I've understood that if you want to 'network' effectively, you need to keep track of the people you network with - what they do, what they used to do, when you've met them etc etc.<p>How do you keep track of this information? Anything more sophisticated than spreadsheets etc?
======
mindcrime
LinkedIn and a big box full of business cards; archived email if we wind up
exchanging any email. Not a particularly sophisticated system, but it works
well enough for now.

